# Seattle Bike Swap



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Saturday morning at Magnuson Park. Bring cash money.

http://www.cascade.org/EandR/bikeswap/index.cfm


----------



## tethernaut (Dec 11, 2008)

I've not been to the bike swap before. Are the vendors mostly Bike Stores unloading last year's stuff, or under-employed bike aficionados selling their gear so they can pay the rent?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

tethernaut said:


> I've not been to the bike swap before. Are the vendors mostly Bike Stores unloading last year's stuff, or under-employed bike aficionados selling their gear so they can pay the rent?


Hobbyists. It's like a big garage sale with mostly good stuff.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Ill be there. I need chainrings and cogs along with many other things.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

So what did everyone end up getting? I saw the massive pile that JP and his friend had amassed in a corner. 

I ended up with a Open Pro rim and 3 track cogs. I went there needing cogs and had only a little bit of money. To me I made out alright and now have a bit more parts for the track bike.


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

I was selling there and wandered around a few times trying in vain to find something to buy! I came home with a wad of cash, 10% of the stuff I went there with, and a stem that I bought from my buddy whom I was sharing booth space.

I was looking for a track bike, but saw nothing in my size. I guess I'll be sticking to the road this year!


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

monkeybullit said:


> I was selling there and wandered around a few times trying in vain to find something to buy! I came home with a wad of cash, 10% of the stuff I went there with, and a stem that I bought from my buddy whom I was sharing booth space.
> 
> I was looking for a track bike, but saw nothing in my size. I guess I'll be sticking to the road this year!


I didn't see anything I wanted either. Strange.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

There were hundreds of people in front of us as we arrived just after 9:00. 

I scored two nice frames for 60 and 70 bucks each. One is a Bianchi Cross Concept, and the other is a Schwinn Voyageur. Also got an Arionne saddle, practically new, for $40...too bad it's blue. Surly flask, new, $5. New Rudy Rydon with photochromatic clear lenses for $40 too. Oh, and a new 9 speed cassette for $10. 

The cross bike is almost together. I need a cable hanger.

I did enjoy the vibe of the crowd.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

monkeybullit said:


> I was selling there and wandered around a few times trying in vain to find something to buy! I came home with a wad of cash, 10% of the stuff I went there with, and a stem that I bought from my buddy whom I was sharing booth space.
> 
> I was looking for a track bike, but saw nothing in my size. I guess I'll be sticking to the road this year!


I saw a few track frames there and some scattered parts. There was a nice Fuji there that was mostly complete. Think that it just needed bars, stem and seat-post and seat. I also saw a few track frames and wheels. I was really surprised at how little track stuff was there though. Took me a long time to find the cogs I was after.


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

waldo425 said:


> I saw a few track frames there and some scattered parts. There was a nice Fuji there that was mostly complete. Think that it just needed bars, stem and seat-post and seat. I also saw a few track frames and wheels. I was really surprised at how little track stuff was there though. Took me a long time to find the cogs I was after.


I checked that bike out a few times myself, it was within view of where my booth was. If it had been a little smaller, I'd have bought it. All it needed when I was looking at it was cranks and BB. Maybe craigslist will yield something as we get closer to track season. 

Last year I went nuts with handlebar tape and a few other necessities, but still have one roll of tape left so I'll wait for a hot deal on the internets.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

monkeybullit said:


> I checked that bike out a few times myself, it was within view of where my booth was. If it had been a little smaller, I'd have bought it. All it needed when I was looking at it was cranks and BB. Maybe craigslist will yield something as we get closer to track season.
> 
> Last year I went nuts with handlebar tape and a few other necessities, but still have one roll of tape left so I'll wait for a hot deal on the internets.


I didn't really take a close look at it. I just walked past it a couple of times. If I knew that I wouldn't just want it even more after looking at it I looked at it I would have looked. I was a man on a mission to get parts for my track bike in the hopes to be ready for the season.


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

waldo425 said:


> I didn't really take a close look at it. I just walked past it a couple of times. If I knew that I wouldn't just want it even more after looking at it I looked at it I would have looked. I was a man on a mission to get parts for my track bike in the hopes to be ready for the season.


Well, if you ever see any track bikes or frames around the area with a 53-54cm top tube, let me know! I may have to go the new route which is okay too, but used would probably be cheaper.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

monkeybullit said:


> Well, if you ever see any track bikes or frames around the area with a 53-54cm top tube, let me know! I may have to go the new route which is okay too, but used would probably be cheaper.


Can do :thumbsup: 

You don't really need anything special especially if you're just starting out on the track. New is nice but used is cheaper. Personally my track frame was a 300 dollar thing that I picked up.


----------

